# Celebrity Owners



## Maizy Moo's Mum (Jul 4, 2012)

I know there are many celebrities who own malteses such as Olivia Palemero, Halle Berry, Eva Longoria, Elizabeth Taylor and Jessica Simpson to name just a few seems that Britney Spears has also just got a one.

Britney Spears's new fluffy pup leaves vet with a pink bandage | Mail Online

However i am not sure how a pup so small has ended up with a pink bandage already, and cant help to think i wonder if these celebrities get them from reputable breeders!


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Well just the names that you mentioned........... is it any wonder!!!! Great the poor pup with a bandage and shaved head  !!!! and probably wasnt wearing any underwear!!! LOL!!! I wish these celebs would not have dogs!!1 Well Elizabeth Taylor was somewhat an exception.... from the last I heard she was on her 101th dog................ oops sorry I just cant help it!!!


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

AS soon as I saw the pic I said that same thing.....the pup looks too small to be away from its Mom. :angry:


----------



## Maizy Moo's Mum (Jul 4, 2012)

Couldnt agree more that was my first thought when i saw this article firstly that the fluff looked SO tiny then secondly to see that this young in its life it already has experienced something and has had to be bandaged up already... although obviously i do not know if this was intentional!! :blink:


----------



## nwyant1946 (Jan 2, 2013)

*From the little I've read about Brittany Spears she can't even take care of herself much less a puppy. They use them as accessories...most are snappy and not socialized very well.*


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Love how the media says tea-cup!!! I cant stand Britney Spears she shouldnt be allowed to have pets let alone kids!!!!!


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Didn't I just read a story about her and a sick Yorkie? I think she has dogs as accessories and they last about as long as a pair of her shoes.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I can imagine that that little tyke got stepped on by someone. I almost stepped on Lisi when we first got her as she is soooo quick & was so tiny! I finally added a bell collar until we got used to her darting! 
It is sad, but it can happen to anyone even if we are careful.


----------



## Madeleinesmommy (Nov 30, 2012)

Maybe Britney Spears needs to visit this site for tips! I would never get a Maltese with small children unless I knew how to take care of a toy breed. Maddie is bigger than a traditional Maltese and she has had an injury just from playing!


----------



## Maizy Moo's Mum (Jul 4, 2012)

edelweiss said:


> I can imagine that that little tyke got stepped on by someone. I almost stepped on Lisi when we first got her as she is soooo quick & was so tiny! I finally added a bell collar until we got used to her darting!
> It is sad, but it can happen to anyone even if we are careful.


Agreed they do get under your feet sometimes and accidents can happen for sure!!


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

Brit Brit buys her pups from pet stores  makes me so angry that huge celebs like her promote pet store puppies.... (but I still love her music...)....


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

That pup looks younger than 12 wks to me. I wouldn't be shocked if she got the puppy from a Pet Store.


----------



## Aarianne (Jul 22, 2005)

Apparently Britney does this fairly regularly: 

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/59-everything-else-maltese-related/52185-britney-spears-just-bought-maltese.html (2004)

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/59-everything-else-maltese-related/80382-britney-spears-new-maltese.html (2007)

The sick yorkie she recently purchased was from a pet store (Barkworks) that has an F rating with the BBB. Radaronline reported that this maltese came from a breeder, but I can't imagine a _reputable_ breeder selling such a tiny puppy to Britney Spears of all people, so I'm not feeling any better after reading that.


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

Poor little puppy , she's very cute , hopefully she will be running around again soon .


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Madeleinesmommy said:


> Maybe Britney Spears needs to visit this site for tips! I would never get a Maltese with small children unless I knew how to take care of a toy breed. Maddie is bigger than a traditional Maltese and she has had an injury just from playing!


Actually, at one time I did see a member listing on SM with the name Britney Spears. Who knows ... maybe it was really her.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

edelweiss said:


> I can imagine that that little tyke got stepped on by someone. I almost stepped on Lisi when we first got her as she is soooo quick & was so tiny! I finally added a bell collar until we got used to her darting!
> It is sad, but it can happen to anyone even if we are careful.


So true.


----------

